
How Many Times Should You Tweet Your Blog Post? - rpledge
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2010/06/17/how-many-times-should-you-tweet-a-blog-post/
======
Aaronontheweb
Constantly, like a 140-character vuvuzela.

------
hugh3
_If you’re not logged in for a few hours and stuff passes through the pipes
then it’s gone._

This is why I only follow enough people to fill up my the front page of my
feed once every day or so. I understand that some people use twitter in a
different way, and follow hundreds of people, but I could never be one of
them; of course this also means I've had to unfollow a bunch of people who
tweet more than a few times a day.

~~~
runevault
only enough to fill up the front page once per day? 20 tweets/day is pretty
low throughput for a following list of any size at all...

------
OldHippie
0\. It's like calling someone to see if they got your email. If they read your
blog, they read it. If they don't, write something more interesting. If you're
so infrequent that you need to tweet when you blog then find something else to
do.

tweet, blog... I feel dirty.

